# Might & Magic Heroes 6 - Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys abstauben



## SebastianThoeing (1. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Might & Magic Heroes 6 - Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys abstauben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Might & Magic Heroes 6 - Jetzt einen von 1.000 Beta-Keys abstauben


----------



## FaildTCnect (1. August 2011)

Mmh, gefällt mir ! Innerhlab von 20 Sekunden registriert (wollte ich sowieso mal machen) und direkt nen Key bekommen..Sauber


----------



## dangee (1. August 2011)

zwar schon vor nen paar jährchen registriert aber trotzdem einen bekommen  
danke für die aktion!


----------



## BorKon (1. August 2011)

KEy not valid or already in use


----------



## bigsnake810 (1. August 2011)

Danke Pc Games!


----------



## Arsos (1. August 2011)

Und schwups einen bekommen..Danke


----------



## maxilink (1. August 2011)

dangööö


----------



## SebastianThoeing (1. August 2011)

BorKon schrieb:


> KEy not valid or already in use



Bitte erst die Meldung und / oder die Mail lesen. In beidem ist die Info vermerkt. Der Key ist erst ab 9. August gültig.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Cyberdevil1980 (1. August 2011)

Jo bei mir auch Key not Valid or already in use -.-


----------



## agentom (1. August 2011)

thx


----------



## KingofZera (1. August 2011)

Bamm, PCGames-Facebook-Posts ftw


----------



## SebastianThoeing (1. August 2011)

Cyberdevil1980 schrieb:


> Jo bei mir auch Key not Valid or already in use -.-


 
Mal eine ganz ernst und nicht böse gemeinte Frage: Seid ihr zu faul zu lesen? Es steht sowohl in der Mail als auch im Text der Meldung, dass der Key erst ab 9. August funktioniert.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## makke12345 (1. August 2011)

Jaja man sucht eben nur den Hyperlink um den Key zu kriegen aber lesen das wär mal was -.-


----------



## Trintoria (1. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt weil die einzelnen Berichte von den verschiedensten seiten sind teilweise arg wiedersprüchlich vorallem das man nicht mehr sieht wie seine Stadt wächst


----------



## Ubivis (1. August 2011)

danke schön, freue mich drauf das Spiel auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


----------



## Kevin1965 (1. August 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz ernst und nicht böse gemeinte Frage: Seid ihr zu faul zu lesen? Es steht sowohl in der Mail als auch im Text der Meldung, dass der Key erst ab 9. August funktioniert.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian



Also ich habe es gelesen und ich habe es auch verstanden. Aber ich bin ja auch schon 46  Ich könnte ja jetzt noch fragen, welchen August in welchem Jahr Du meinst. Ich will aber nicht zu unverschämt werden:

Und schönen Dank für den Key. Ich freu mich wie ein alter Sack.


----------



## maxilink (1. August 2011)

Ubivis schrieb:


> danke schön, freue mich drauf das Spiel auf Herz und Nieren zu testen


 
Floskel-Alarm!!!^^


----------



## Gwath (1. August 2011)

JAMAN! Direkt am 9-ten den Hotseat mit meinen Freunden testen


----------



## pucc (1. August 2011)

Riesen dankeschön PC-Games


----------



## realgsus (1. August 2011)

Nice1. Danke!!


----------



## Lindenau1975 (1. August 2011)

ich habe auch einen

THX


----------



## Silent_Bob (1. August 2011)

THX. Da bin ich mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Silent_Bob (1. August 2011)

Silent_Bob schrieb:


> THX. Da bin ich mal gespannt ^^


 Key geht ned -.-
Oh wie gemein !


----------



## Silent_Bob (1. August 2011)

Silent_Bob schrieb:


> Key geht ned -.-
> Oh wie gemein !


 Die Keys sind erst ab dem 09.August verwendbar!

Achso....das erklärts...oder?


----------



## captaincryse (1. August 2011)

Yippie ein Key, jz hatte ich auch mal nen Grund mich hier zu registrieren ;D


----------



## Mothman (1. August 2011)

Silent_Bob schrieb:


> Die Keys sind erst ab dem 09.August verwendbar!
> 
> Achso....das erklärts...oder?


JA, das erklärts!



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Bitte erst die Meldung und / oder die Mail lesen. In beidem ist die Info vermerkt. Der Key ist erst ab 9. August gültig.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian


----------



## daimos84 (2. August 2011)

Dank


----------



## TechnoAsh (2. August 2011)

Danke!


----------



## absztrakkt (2. August 2011)

Gibt's noch welche ? :/


----------



## DermalCut (2. August 2011)

Danke für den Key! Hoffentlich klappts ab 9.8.


----------



## luthebear (2. August 2011)

Danke und liebe grüße and das PC Games Team, das die Beta Keys zur verfügung stellt


----------



## Elikal93 (2. August 2011)

Scheint nicht zu klappen. Es hieß immer nur, der Key sei ungültig.


----------



## Kevin1965 (3. August 2011)

Mal eine vielleicht saudumme Frage.

Ist das Spiel dann auf deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## DrPaepper (5. August 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis und den Key natürlich!


----------



## Angeldust (5. August 2011)

Mahh hatte mich schon gefreut. Nun dann eben noch ne Woche länger warten


----------



## totman (5. August 2011)

Für meine Vorbestellung hatte ich schon einen bekommen aber zu spät eingelöst  Also noch einmal probieren!


----------



## Blueside27 (5. August 2011)

Mhh der sagt mir der Key ist ungültig oder schon benutzt. Klappen die erst am 9 ten?
Hat sich selbst beantwortet danke nochmal für den Key^^


----------



## Raffnek30000 (6. August 2011)

die kommentare sind echt lustig 

ständig kommen leute und erzählen das es nicht funktioniert, dabei steht es in der meldung, in der mail und gefühlte 345.962 mal in den kommentaren das es erst am 9. geht bzw durch die verschiebung dann wohl am 16. 

aber danke für einen key und die lacher beim lesen der komentare


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. August 2011)

Zitat aus dem Artikel (den wir schreiben, damit er gelesen wird ^^):
"Ab dem 16. August startet der Test. Dementsprechend sind auch die Keys, die ihr bei uns gewinnen könnt, erst ab jenem Zeitpunkt einlösbar."


----------



## Brutalizer (8. August 2011)

warum werden keys an idioten verschickt die nicht mal richtig lesen können, die fans gucken wieder dumm aus der wäsche -___-
einen tag später sind leider schon alle 1000 vergeben,fail!


----------



## JCFR (9. August 2011)

Ich bewundere alle Might&Magic-könner, ebenso wie ich alle GTR- und Anno-Könner bewundere aber... für mich ist es irgendwie nicht gemacht. 
Ich hab beim 4. Teil versagt und auch M&M5 nur zur Hälfte gepackt, weil's danach einfach zu schwer wurde. Entweder hatte ich auf halber Strecke in den  Missionen chronischen Geldmangel, oder ich wurde gleich zu Anfang von übermächtigen Armeen überrannt. Schade, denn es macht mir eigentlich spaß.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich diese Runde aussetzen werde.


----------



## bootsn (9. August 2011)

kann JCFR da zustimmen.. trotzdem machts M&M 5  auch auf normalen Schwierigkeitslevel ne Menge Spaß.. spiele die Gold Edition immernoch gelegentlich.. schade das wir jetzt ne woche warten müssen..


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> ständig kommen leute und erzählen das es nicht funktioniert, dabei steht es in der meldung, in der mail und gefühlte 345.962 mal in den kommentaren das es erst am 9. geht bzw durch die verschiebung dann wohl am 16.
> 
> aber danke für einen key und die lacher beim lesen der komentare


... wobei man dann durchaus eine e-Mail an die Gewinner hätte versenden können mit dem Hinweis, dass der Key jetzt erst ab dem 16. einzulösen ist.

Auf die Idee die News zur Keyvergabe nochmal zu lesen und dort ggf. ein Update zu erspähen kommt wohl nicht jeder. Ich hab es gestern Abend getestet, heute Morgen und da der Key immer noch nicht ging, hab ich auf der HP von PCG nach News diesbezüglich gesucht & aufgrund von Kommentaren (!) in diesem Thread mir die Information 'extrahiert', dass die Beta wohl erst am 16.08. startet.


----------



## Elikal93 (10. August 2011)

Obwohl ich auch nicht verstehe, warum der Key erst am den Tag einzugeben ist, wenn das Beta started. Man hätte ja die Keys schon vorher freischalten können und den Download dann ab 16.8. öffnen können.

Irgendwie alles sehr schlechte Organisation.


Oder einfach mal ein Hinweis AUF der Website wo man den Key eintippt: FÄNGT AM 16.8. an! Wäre ja nit zu viel verlangt...


----------



## Elikal93 (10. August 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> Ich bewundere alle Might&Magic-könner, ebenso wie ich alle GTR- und Anno-Könner bewundere aber... für mich ist es irgendwie nicht gemacht.
> Ich hab beim 4. Teil versagt und auch M&M5 nur zur Hälfte gepackt, weil's danach einfach zu schwer wurde. Entweder hatte ich auf halber Strecke in den  Missionen chronischen Geldmangel, oder ich wurde gleich zu Anfang von übermächtigen Armeen überrannt. Schade, denn es macht mir eigentlich spaß.
> Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich diese Runde aussetzen werde.


 
Ich verstehe das gut! HoMM4 + 5 fand ich leider auch sehr schwer, und das obwohl ich Veteran der ersten Stunde bin und schon HoMM1 gespielt hatte. Bin mal gespannt, wie es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad hier wird. Leider ist das halt kaum vorherzusehen, da wie du auch richtig sagst, es erst ab der Mitte so "unschaffbar" schwer wurde. Man musste halt in JEDEM Zug das Maximum an Effizienz rausholen. Spassiges rumlaufen und Investieren in "fancy" is da nicht, und diese Art Spielweise hat mir an HoMM IV und V gar nicht gefallen. Ich liebe es doch etwas entspannter. Vor allem war die Krux an Heroes 4 und 5, dass man locker viele Stunden in eine Karte an Zeit investiert hatte, und erst nach Stunden merkte, dass man es eigentlich nicht mehr schaffen konnte. Das finde ich an der Heroes Serie schon immer nicht so ideal.

Leider ist das Grundkonzept nie wirklich erweitert worden, sondern man hat seit Heroes 1 die gleichen Kreaturen mit den gleichen Fähigkeiten, und das wars. Was ich damals bis zum Umfallen gezockt habe kenne ich dann halt auch schon sehr gut. Mal sehen wie Heroes VI wird...


----------



## Phenomenon7 (12. August 2011)

I would like a beta key please


----------



## euphobic (15. August 2011)

Am 16. August bedeutet ab 0.01 Uhr MEZ nehme ich an!? Danke für den Key.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (15. August 2011)

euphobic schrieb:


> Am 16. August bedeutet ab 0.01 Uhr MEZ nehme ich an!? Danke für den Key.


 
hmmm... eigentlich müsste es das heissen, ist ja keine zeit eingetragen. schaun wir mal ^^


----------



## Stonemender (16. August 2011)

grmbl. geht immer noch nicht


----------



## agentom (16. August 2011)

geht auch jetzt noch nicht -.-


----------



## Zocker4ever (16. August 2011)

Naja, vielleicht gehts ja dann um 12 Uhr -.-


----------



## TheSinkposistive (16. August 2011)

Mann *nerv* -.- ich warte schon die ganze Nacht darauf, dass es endlich funktioniert..


----------



## TheSinkposistive (16. August 2011)

Es geht immernoch nicht... pls somebody help!


----------



## Zocker4ever (16. August 2011)

HALP
War das vielleicht ein PCG PR Gag, damit man mehr regestrierte User bekommt? xD


----------



## TheSinkposistive (16. August 2011)

...-.- kommt mir langsam so vor... und ich hab mich so gefreut..
Ich kann's aus der CH nämlich nich vorbestellen...


----------



## Raffnek30000 (16. August 2011)

jo genauere infos wann es geht wären echt mal der bringer...
es ist 14:34uhr und es geht immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2011)

Die Frage soll jetzt nicht bös gemeint sein, aber habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen? Sind die Ferien nicht schon längst vorbei? 

Wir haben hier die Möglichkeit vorab ein Spiel zu testen, d.h. anstatt dankbar zu sein wird hier rumgenörgelt. PC Games hat wohl nicht ohne Grund hingeschrieben, dass sie keine Hilfe leisten können, d.h. seinen Unmut sollte man dann bei Ubisoft vom Stapel lassen.


----------



## realgsus (16. August 2011)

Also bei mir isses erst halb 2, aber ich warte auch schon drauf, dass es mal losgeht  Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## agentom (16. August 2011)

Freu mich auch schon drauf und find es toll, dass wir die Möglichkeit bekommen, an einer Vorab-Version teilzuhaben!

//auch wenns etwas länger dauert^^  --> ging immer noch nicht


----------



## Absintht (16. August 2011)

14:42 geht bei mir auch ned. Aber was genau steht bei euch da? auch key invalid or already in use?


----------



## lur888 (16. August 2011)

hi jo auch key invalid or already in use


----------



## Tiakara (16. August 2011)

Das gleiche bei mir. Kommt auch invalid or already in use. Weiß da jemand was genaues?


----------



## raelag (16. August 2011)

Kam gerade von Ubisoft über Facebook: Might & Magic Dear Heroes, the Beta of M&MH6 will start later in the evening. Let's be patient!

Und fragt's mich jetzt bitte nicht was :"later in the evening" genau bedeutet....


----------



## agentom (16. August 2011)

danke für die Info!!


----------



## Tiakara (16. August 2011)

raelag schrieb:


> Kam gerade von Ubisoft über Facebook: Might & Magic Dear Heroes, the Beta of M&MH6 will start later in the evening. Let's be patient!
> 
> Und fragt's mich jetzt bitte nicht was :"later in the evening" genau bedeutet....


 
Wäre nett wenn sie so etwas auch über andere Quellen als Facebook verbreiten würden. Gibt auch Leute die keinen Failbook-Account haben. Naja, danke für die Info. Werde mal die Heroes-Homepage im Auge behalten und hoffen, dass sich da was tut, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Dracon84 (16. August 2011)

......... weihnachten will ich bei meinen eltern sein..... beeilt euch mal...!


----------



## StealthyAssassin (16. August 2011)

Der Key wird jetzt akzeptiert dafür bekommt man bei dem Download Link:
The requested URL /s/Beta/Might_and_Magic_Heroes_VI_Public_Closed_Beta.zip was not found on this server.


----------



## Hans222 (16. August 2011)

Bei mir das selbe


----------



## Dracon84 (16. August 2011)

omg....


----------



## raelag (16. August 2011)

Also im M&M forum steht:

the second phase of the Beta will reopen [on 16 August] at 8 p.m. (Paris time).....


----------



## realgsus (16. August 2011)

ich wär dann soweit


----------



## Hans222 (16. August 2011)

Jo! *lechz*


----------



## totman (16. August 2011)

Server überlastet?? Hmm wohl kaum


----------



## enaske (16. August 2011)

Habe noch ein Beta Key zu vergeben :>


----------



## TheSinkposistive (16. August 2011)

Bei mir steht jetzt:

 Not Found

The requested URL /s/Beta/Might_and_Magic_Heroes_VI_Public_Closed_Beta.zip was not found on this server.

-.-......


----------



## Pandasergun (16. August 2011)

*Beta Key*



enaske schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Beta Key zu vergeben :>



Wen du noch einen hättest würde ich den , solang du ihn noch vergibst, den key nehmen für einen freund ... der etwas zu spät kam an key Verleiung


----------



## Pandasergun (16. August 2011)

Hat wer noch einen 2 key übrig ... wen ja bitte per Nachricht an mich  


( der key ist nicht für mich sondern für einen freund der bei der beta key Vergabe zu spät kam.


----------



## trendyy (16. August 2011)

wie kann man die Beta jetzt runterladen? Da ist jedes Mal die Fehlermeldung auf der Seite!?


----------



## enaske (16. August 2011)

Suche noch Mitspieler für Multiplayer Partie! Wenn den alles mal geht.

Kontakt: ICQ: 441-234-296 oder PM!!! 

Ich freu mich :>


----------



## Zocker4ever (16. August 2011)

Server überlastet D:


----------



## realgsus (16. August 2011)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## wupf77 (16. August 2011)

Das wird heut' nix mehr ...


----------



## Stonemender (16. August 2011)

supi. der key geht endlich... und dann ist der server überlastet oder whatever. *seufz*

naja dann halt morgen nach der arbeit


----------



## realgsus (16. August 2011)

Ok, also ich hab mir hier die alte beta gezogen. Die installiert und im Installpfad ist eine GU.exe (game update), die muss man 3x ausführen um auf Version 1.3 zu kommen. Das Update läuft grad, mal sehen ob's dann geht.

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus: (vollbild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3ad3n (16. August 2011)

Also..... Okay, ein schlechter Anfang.
Aber da komme ich direkt zu meiner Kritik.

Ich bin jahrelanger "Heroes of Might and Magic" Fan.

Und habe mich natürlich auf den 6. Teil gefreut und auf die Beta.

Aber die Beta ist wirklich mal sehr schlecht organisiert.
Keine offiziellen Ankündigungen, überlastete Server, ratlose Spieler.
Das finde ich sehr schade und sowas hinterlässt schon am Anfang einen schlechten Eindruck.

Wie sieht's bei euch aus?
Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Account regestriert, jedoch scheitert es am Download...


----------



## Gwath (16. August 2011)

Beim klicken uff "download" kommt so ein lustiger Text raus: 

Not Found

The requested URL /s/Beta/Might_and_Magic_Heroes_VI_Public_Closed_Beta.zip was not found on this server.

Zum Glück sind heute meine Freunde nicht zu mir gekommen, um die beta zu testen, sonst wärs bisschen blamage


----------



## hakijr (17. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert aber einen Versuch ist es wert:

http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8611048239/m/3241070439

das sollte den Weg von realgsus ermöglichen!


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2011)

Boah die ganze Sache ist schon bissle peinlich für Ubisoft. Auf der einen Seite ihr uPlay propagieren ( always on, kein Problem ... unsere Server laufen immer! ) und dann nicht mal eine Beta von HMM6 hosten können.

Ich werde es mir definitiv klemmen die Beta als .torrent zu saugen ... warum auch? Ich mag .torrents nicht & werde sicherlich nicht wg. der Beta einen Clienten installieren und meine Firewall umkonfigurieren. 

Trotzdem Danke an PCG für die Möglichkeiten ... danke an Ubisoft für den Spass.


----------



## TheSinkposistive (17. August 2011)

An alle: der Torrent funktioniert problemlos, also versucht's ... Es is schon n'bissel peinlich, aber naja, in Betaphasen von anderen Spielen bin ich zum Beispiel alle 5 min. gekickt worden und deswegen beklagt euch nicht! Es ist nur ne BETA!

Viel Spass beim Spielen


----------



## Hans222 (17. August 2011)

In der Tat eine ziemlich peinliche Aktion von Ubisoft. Gutes Marketing für ein Spiel sieht anders aus...


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2011)

TheSinkposistive schrieb:


> An alle: der Torrent funktioniert problemlos, also versucht's ... Es is schon n'bissel peinlich, aber naja, in Betaphasen von anderen Spielen bin ich zum Beispiel alle 5 min. gekickt worden und deswegen beklagt euch nicht! Es ist nur ne BETA!
> 
> Viel Spass beim Spielen


Also ich hab noch nie so eine holprige Beta erlebt, und ich hab schon viele Betas mitgemacht ... die letzte war SW:ToR. Wobei das auch suboptimal war, ~25GB über p2p ( torrent ) laden ... war aber erstaunlich flott ( 3-4MB/Sekunde ) ... VDSL50 sei Dank. 

Wie groß ist denn der Client von MMH6?


----------



## Hans222 (17. August 2011)

4,34 gb


----------



## agentom (17. August 2011)

hmm..selbst jetzt kommt noch die Meldung "...not found on this server" -.-


//jetzt hab ich dreimal die zip geladen:

   die erste: 2MB
2. 10mb
3. war dann ganze 16mb groß 


//edit2:    die Datei ist bei mir inzwischen 60MB groß geworden^^



--> Bin jetzt auch mal bei der torrent version am laden...mal sehen


----------



## trendyy (17. August 2011)

auf so ein sch*** kann ich verzichten, echt peinlich.


----------



## Niggo372 (17. August 2011)

Wurde der Termin nochmal nach hinten verschoben? Ich hab nen Key von der Verlosung hier, wenn ich mich auf der entsprechenden Seite mit den Key anmelden will kommt "Key not valid or already used". Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Vandem (17. August 2011)

Niggo372 schrieb:


> Wurde der Termin nochmal nach hinten verschoben? Ich hab nen Key von der Verlosung hier, wenn ich mich auf der entsprechenden Seite mit den Key anmelden will kommt "Key not valid or already used". Hat das noch jemand?


 

Jup, geht mir auch so. Versteh nicht warum, wenns bei anderen offensichtlich funktioniert.
Frag mich gerade ein wenig, wofür ich nen key bekommen hab, wenn er letzten endes eh nich zu gebrauchen is


----------



## Ancalagon85 (18. August 2011)

kann meinen Key auch nicht verwenden... Hat PC-Games zu viele Keys herausgegeben, so dass die gesperrt wurden???


----------



## Raffnek30000 (18. August 2011)

oh man hatte vorhin den download angefangen musste ihn  abbrechen und nu sagt ubi mir das der key schon benutzt wird und runterladen geht deswegen nicht -.-

was für ein schrottverein. kriegen es nicht mal gebacken eine beta zu machen und das oberpeinliche ist ja das man das für die leutz macht ich soll ja nach fehlern suchen und die kriegen nix geregelt. also ich glaube kaum das ich mir das spiel kaufen werde, wird eh nicht funktionieren von daher kriegen die sowieso kein geld von mir. ich zahl doch nicht dafür das ich probleme kriege, ich zahle höchstens dafür das ich keine habe ^^

idioten...


----------



## Rabowke (18. August 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> oh man hatte vorhin den download angefangen musste ihn  abbrechen und nu sagt ubi mir das der key schon benutzt wird und runterladen geht deswegen nicht -.-


Der Key wird doch mit deinem Ubisoft-Account ( bzw. dem für die Beta von HMM6 ) verknüpft. D.h. wenn du dich damit einloggst, brauchst du den Key logischerweise nicht nochmal eingeben sondern kommst direkt zur DL Seite, wo bei mir aber der besagte Download-Button fehlt. 



> was für ein schrottverein. kriegen es nicht mal gebacken eine beta zu machen und das oberpeinliche ist ja das man das für die leutz macht ich soll ja nach fehlern suchen und die kriegen nix geregelt. also ich glaube kaum das ich mir das spiel kaufen werde, wird eh nicht funktionieren von daher kriegen die sowieso kein geld von mir. ich zahl doch nicht dafür das ich probleme kriege, ich zahle höchstens dafür das ich keine habe ^^


Der Start einer Beta kann immer holprig sein, aber in dem Fall:
1. kam gestern die Demo über Steam -> ?!
2. gibt es die Beta für die Preorder-Futzies auf Steam -> ?!

Warum also nicht diese Beta auch den Beta-Testern wie uns, sprich Key über XYZ erhalten, ermöglichen? So recht versteh ich die Logik von Ubisoft in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (18. August 2011)

heute hat der download funktioniert. aber gestern musste ich den key (hatte ich ja schgon) noch mal eingeben was dann ja nicht ging. also das mit dem verknüpfen funktioniert scheinbar nur bedingt, wer den download abbricht kann damit rechnen das es nen halben tag dauert bis es wieder geht, war zumindest bei mir so


----------



## Niggo372 (19. August 2011)

Bei mir hats heute dann auch endlich funktioniert. Scheinbar hatten sie davor noch Probleme. Naja ... Beta ist nunmal Beta.


----------

